# “Big George” the gator visits SC family



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2021)

NOPE!!!!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 19, 2021)

How far north do these creatures live, and how quickly is that changing with global warming? Just want to make sure I’m still safe in NYC for a while, before I have to move to Bangor, Maine or something.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 19, 2021)

F THAT HOUSE I WOULD NEVER GO BACK


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 19, 2021)

George obviously came for a bbq and mistook the fire pit for the grill. But really, if you’ve gotten to the point where you’re naming the gators it’s time to consider a move.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 20, 2021)

I didn’t realize that SC had alligators. Is there a reason that they don’t kill alligators instead of catching them and putting them back? Won’t “George” just come back to eat the dog or one of the kids later? How do they know that George or one of his cousins won’t be hiding under the car waiting to bite their legs when they try to get in? Shouldn’t they at least take him to Florida?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 20, 2021)

See. I can't have anything prehistoric that does death rolls living in my back yard. This is unsustainable.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 20, 2021)

I went walking at a trail the other day around a pond and it said that there was wildlife including alligators. Sure enough I saw a juvenile gator sitting in the water about 6 feet from me. I drive by gators everyday when I cross a bridge.

They are just a part of life around here. I’m not saying that I’m not cautious of them but getting rid of them is not the answer. They are important part of the ecosystem.


----------

